# Elgin Falcon on Craigslist



## balboa732 (Mar 8, 2011)

Found this ad on CL. He has been offered up to $1800. Hope I put this post in the right column this time:

http://sd.craigslist.org/bik/2232988083.html


----------



## fuzzyktu (Mar 31, 2011)

I called the guy.  He said the best offer was up to 2000.


----------

